# How thick was your lining on ET?



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently had an NHS IVF cycle where my transfer had to be cancelled due to a poor lining (5.4mm) 

Looking back at all seven of my stimming cycles, it seems that my lining has tended to hover around the 'just ok' mark by ovulation/ec stage (6.5-7.5, 5.8-6.0, 8.3 and 7.8 in my ovulation induction cycles, and 7.8, 8.3 and 5.4 in my IVF cycles). I've read that a good lining is between 9-14mm, however, at my follow up I was told an average lining is 8.5mm and a transfer is 6mm is perfectly acceptable. My clinic have offered me no suggestions about how to improve it for my FET in January and they won't give me anything on prescription.  

I know I shouldn't read too much on the web, but I'm just wondering what each of your clinics like to see your lining at?

Thanks in advance!   

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, my clinic has a minimum of 8mm 

Mine is currently 4.2mm I have a scan tomorrow to check growth, my follies are playing silly bugger & growing slow so I'm praying tomorrow things have turned around! My collection was supposed to be monday  it has now been put back to what day I have no idea 

Sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

We were told that we needed to get to 8mm, but I'm w really poor responder, and got no where near that. As a result, that particular clinic would only treat us for one cycle. I was on vit e, baby aspirin and Viagra. It didn't work for me, but may be worth a go?

Good luck. 

Xxx


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

Clinics seem to vary when it comes to an acceptable lining thickness. Mine has always been between 9.5 and 11.1 at transfer. It was 11.1 on my successful cycle. Acupuncture seems to help too. They do like to see a triple layer, as others have said. 

Good luck x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Ahhhh yes, I remember that the triple lining was very important. However, I never had this. 
Sorry, been quite a while since I cycled.
Xxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for your replies ladies.   

Chicken - In the past it's been triple-lined, but I'm not sure if it was this time around. Congratulations on your BFP  

Daisy - I'm trying Vit C and Asprin now in preparation for the FET. So sorry to read about Eva-Lynn and Joshua  

Surfergirl - 11.1 is great for a lining. If only I could get mine that thick....   Congratulations on your pregnancy.

IVFMama - Good luck with your scan tomorrow  

So based on what you've said, it looks like I'm doing the right thing trying to thicken up my lining a bit more.....

xxxx


----------



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hiya

Can a lining be too thick?  I had my follicle scan on Friday and although the nurse was very pleased with the lining (Triple line and about 12.4mm), I'm worried after reading up that it could be too thick?  Is that possible, or is it the thicker the better?

Egg Collection tomorrow - Fingers crossed for lots of nice juicy eggs!


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Murphy,

On a dummy cycle, my lining went up to 15.4 and was triple lined but when I asked if it was too thick they said no it was great!! I never got it that thick again but I had been having acupuncture
so think that made a difference.

Good luck x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Any other experiences with what is the right lining thickness

Thank you


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

With my first cycle my lining was 10.4
With my second cycle my lining was 16 (tho i had stimmed for 31 days)

Donna


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

My lining is always 18mm+ on my last scan so I have no idea how much thicker by transfer around 5 days later!    My clinic always say it cant be too thick but I actually think it definitely is and I have read that sometimes when the lining is very very thick like 20mm plus, the embryo struggles to implant.  I can't remember where I read it, I think I just googled about lining thickness!

I don't think it's the only reason my cycles failed but I certainly believe its one of them!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

I just found this information:

_There is some debate about "how thin is too thin", as well as to "how thick is too thick".

In general, 8-13 mm is good, less than 6 is potentially a problem, and greater than 15 or so might possibly reduce chances for successful pregnancy._

From this website:

http://www.advancedfertility.com/uterus.htm

/links


----------

